
Time Travel Simulation Resolves “Grandfather Paradox” - utkarshs12
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/time-travel-simulation-resolves-grandfather-paradox/
======
gbacon
_On June 28, 2009, the world-famous physicist Stephen Hawking threw a party at
the University of Cambridge, complete with balloons, hors d 'oeuvres and iced
champagne. Everyone was invited but no one showed up. Hawking had expected as
much, because he only sent out invitations after his party had concluded._

~~~
utkarshs12
I had actually begun to feel bad that no one showed up ("poor chap"), when I
landed on the next sentence.

------
rbanffy
Did this understanding change since 2014?

